# Off-Topic >  I got a gift!

## Tuomas

Hi

I have made some stuff with Dremel tools past two years. 
At the end of the last week i got a great gift from Dremel. 



Its a new 3D40 idea builder. 
I have to say that this feels amazing! 😊

----------

Paul Jones (Nov 23, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 22, 2016)

----------


## Frank S

Now that's cool. Looking forward to seeing some of your ideas turn into reality with it

----------


## PJs

Congratulations Tuomas, Well Deserved!! I saw those a while back at Home Despot and was surprised by the price. Curious to see what you come up with and how much of a learning curve it is for you. You are off to new adventures...Real happy for you!

~PJ

----------


## C-Bag

Congrats Tuomas. Looking fwd to seeing what you make with it.

----------


## Tuomas

Thanks mates!

Builder itself is very easy to use. 
Designing is totally new to me. I have used cad sometimes at work, mostly for taking missing measures from plans.

It took whole yesterday to design simple cable clips.. i wanted to tidy my workshop a bit. But i think im going to learn this.. sooner, most likely later. Im very curious to see can 3d printed parts to be used in "heavy" use too, bearing housing, gears...

----------

PJs (Nov 22, 2016)

----------


## Tuomas

Yahoo! I managed to design something working. Bearing housings for the scrollsaw attachment. Ugly, but i wanted to make them sturdy. Inside is little chambers for vaseline.

----------

PJs (Nov 23, 2016)

----------


## PJs

Nice first project Tuomas! That was pretty quick I must say. I took a look at the software for it and thought it would be a bigger learning curve. Looks like a lot of filament used on those parts. Is it true that you must use Dremel brand filament? Look forward to seeing your scroll saw set up.

----------


## Paul Jones

Congratulations Tuomas on receiving the gift from Dremel and a fine tool you will be able to showcase with your creative designs. I have seen many Dremel tool ideas from your work and now looking forward to seeing your projects using the 3D40 Idea Builder.
Regards, Paul

----------

PJs (Nov 24, 2016),

Tuomas (Nov 23, 2016)

----------


## Tuomas

> Nice first project Tuomas! That was pretty quick I must say. I took a look at the software for it and thought it would be a bigger learning curve. Looks like a lot of filament used on those parts. Is it true that you must use Dremel brand filament? Look forward to seeing your scroll saw set up.



Thanks buddy. Yeah, i made them little too thick. I made better design from those. Those free 3d design programs are so limited (what i found) Downloaded one month free trial from autocad 2017. With that its more easier.

Warranty says that you have to use dremel filament. Im designing simple tapping guide atm. I have noticed that i really need one.

----------

PJs (Nov 24, 2016)

----------


## Tuomas

> Congratulations Tuomas on receiving the gift from Dremel and a fine tool you will be able to showcase with your creative designs. I have seen many Dremel tool ideas from your work and now looking forward to seeing your projects using the 3D40 Idea Builder.
> Regards, Paul



Thank you Paul. 

I think its going to take a while before im going to print anything creative with that. I have allways avoided 3d design softwares, and now that hits me to the face.  :Smile: 

But this seems to solve many problems that i have had. I can skip the machining in many cases. So far i have borrowed mill and lathe at work.. sometimes it takes months to find a free slot that those ain't in use.

----------

PJs (Nov 24, 2016)

----------


## PJs

> Thanks buddy. Yeah, i made them little too thick. I made better design from those. Those free 3d design programs are so limited (what i found) Downloaded one month free trial from autocad 2017. With that its more easier.



Being an OLD ACAD guy I say you are on the right track but the per seat price is very painful. If you find 2017 usable you might consider AutoCAD360. It's gaining traction and interestingly cloud based. This Old Tony turned me on to it and the free part of it doesn't give much but the Pro version is $5/mo. or $50/year. I believe he is using it on his CNC router...but he also has SW I'm pretty sure.

Look forward to seeing what you come up with in ACAD! Happy Thanksgiving!! ~PJ

----------

Tuomas (Nov 25, 2016)

----------


## Tuomas

> Being an OLD ACAD guy I say you are on the right track but the per seat price is very painful. If you find 2017 usable you might consider AutoCAD360. It's gaining traction and interestingly cloud based. This Old Tony turned me on to it and the free part of it doesn't give much but the Pro version is $5/mo. or $50/year. I believe he is using it on his CNC router...but he also has SW I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Look forward to seeing what you come up with in ACAD! Happy Thanksgiving!! ~PJ



Thank you very much! That price sounds great! I don't need much features, but those free versions, tinkercad, 123d design.. are just little too limited.

And Happy Thanksgiving to you!

----------

PJs (Nov 25, 2016)

----------

